# My petshop has a "striped Knee tarantula".



## Vilurum (Jul 1, 2011)

I thought there would always be something infront of the striped knee, or is it just striped knee tarantula?

I can give a description if it helps very large swollen abdomen, a tan/light brown colour all over, made quite abit of webbing over its hide only.

Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Amoeba (Jul 1, 2011)

Vauge common names strike again! 

What color are these stripes?


----------



## Vilurum (Jul 1, 2011)

See thats the thing I had a real good look at it and don't think it had any stripes lol, it was a tan/light brown all over with a dark/grayish carapace and MAYBE I am not sure had very faint little black stripes on the legs.

The Abdomen was VERY large more or less a circle.

I could try ringing the shop up and get the Latin name but they wouldnt have a clue anyway.

Can anyone give there best guess as Ts are very hard to buy where I live.


----------



## Robin Da Hood (Jul 1, 2011)

A pic would be a huge help if possible.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Jul 1, 2011)

FLAmoeba said:


> Vauge common names strike again!
> 
> What color are these stripes?





Robin Da Hood said:


> A pic would be a huge help if possible.


+1, no one is gonna be able to help without a pic.


----------



## malevolentrobot (Jul 1, 2011)

how much are they asking for it?


----------



## Amoeba (Jul 1, 2011)

I'll try throwing some more wood on this fire but I was lurking through the forums and saw this so 

Look at post #2: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=192487


----------



## theconmacieist (Jul 1, 2011)

I second  Aphonopelma sp Guatemala. Mine was labeled as a stripe knee as well and matches your description.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Jul 1, 2011)

Without a pic, no one can tell you what it is. So until you get a pic no ID is gonna be correct.


----------



## theconmacieist (Jul 1, 2011)

Chris_Skeleton said:


> Without a pic, no one can tell you what it is. So until you get a pic no ID is gonna be correct.


Well I stand by my ID based on the description and the fact that many  Aphonopelma sp Guatemala are sold as stripe knees. You cannot just say no ID is correct when I am only offering sound advice towards a real possibility. Lets get a pic up so we can see for ourselves


----------



## Vilurum (Jul 1, 2011)

FLAmoeba said:


> I'll try throwing some more wood on this fire but I was lurking through the forums and saw this so
> 
> Look at post #2: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=192487


Damn you guys are good thats it exactly thank you very much, what would be the english name?

Also they are asking for 39 Euros but I will get a discount xd


----------



## Amoeba (Jul 1, 2011)

Yeah as the old saying goes...pics or it didn't happen. If it really is bothering you call the shop and attempt to find out the scientifc name


----------



## theconmacieist (Jul 1, 2011)

Vilurum said:


> Damn you guys are good thats it exactly thank you very much, what would be the english name?
> 
> Also they are asking for 39 Euros but I will get a discount xd


That is a little steep if you were in the US but I'm not sure how often you would find one where you are from. If you do decide to get it I would get it confirmed female before I made the purchase. My female took a while to settle in but has added nicely to her predug burrow. Now she is rarely out except nights.


----------



## Vilurum (Jul 1, 2011)

theconmacieist said:


> That is a little steep if you were in the US but I'm not sure how often you would find one where you are from. If you do decide to get it I would get it confirmed female before I made the purchase. My female took a while to settle in but has added nicely to her predug burrow. Now she is rarely out except nights.


Well I asked how old it was and what sex but I got a "I don't know" lol.
I don't mind if its male really, but a female would be nice unless there is differences between the 2?

Could I possibly get the English name off anyone?
I also live in Ireland and here is what I paid for some of my animals in shops.
G. rosea 25 euro
A. avic 22 euro
Flat rock Scorpion ( I think thats H. troglodytes?)
Macleays spectre stick insects 6 euro each
Beardie baby 35 euro.

I don;t know how that translates to cost for US however.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Jul 1, 2011)

Were the spinnerettes orange?


----------



## theconmacieist (Jul 1, 2011)

Vilurum said:


> Well I asked how old it was and what sex but I got a "I don't know" lol.
> I don't mind if its male really, but a female would be nice unless there is differences between the 2?
> 
> Could I possibly get the English name off anyone?
> ...


Yes, if you got a female then it will outlive the male by a good number of years. As for the english name I would say  Zebra Tarantula sp. Guatemala but I would suggest using Aphonopelma sp Guatemala. Also if you can manage a picture it would help 100% nail the ID.


----------



## Vilurum (Jul 1, 2011)

Chris_Skeleton said:


> Were the spinnerettes orange?


I wasn't able to see them.

---------- Post added at 01:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:55 PM ----------




theconmacieist said:


> Yes, if you got a female then it will outlive the male by a good number of years. As for the english name I would say  Zebra Tarantula sp. Guatemala but I would suggest using Aphonopelma sp Guatemala. Also if you can manage a picture it would help 100% nail the ID.


Oh well I mean apart from that I ment behaviour/colour wise 
I think I will get it anyway and I will take a pic of it when I have it I dont know how to upload so it may be a bad pic xd

Also could someone point me to a care sheet XDD


----------



## malevolentrobot (Jul 1, 2011)

Vilurum said:


> Well I asked how old it was and what sex but I got a "I don't know" lol.
> I don't mind if its male really, but a female would be nice unless there is differences between the 2?


at that price i'd want a female as well, seeing as how they outlive males by up to 3x lifespan.

i'm a little fuzzy on how international/european shipping law goes, regulations and such so i'm just going to add that it sucks you can't find people in your area to contact.


----------



## Vilurum (Jul 1, 2011)

I googled Zebra tarantula sp guatemala looking for caresheets and I got Guatemala blue, thats not right is it?

---------- Post added at 03:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:59 PM ----------

I googled Zebra tarantula sp guatemala looking for caresheets and I got Guatemala blue, thats not right is it?


----------



## Londoner (Jul 1, 2011)

Vilurum said:


> I googled Zebra tarantula sp guatemala looking for caresheets and I got Guatemala blue, thats not right is it?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:59 PM ----------
> 
> I googled Zebra tarantula sp guatemala looking for caresheets and I got Guatemala blue, thats not right is it?


That is one of the common names I've seen attached to this species. Like someone else said, type in "Aphonopelma sp. Guatemala" if you want to find more info.


----------



## Vilurum (Jul 1, 2011)

I did and all I got was Guatemala blue.

So is it Zebra Tarantula sp Guatemala or Guatemala blue I would like to know for research and to tell the pet shop ( I will also tell them to get the latin names of everything in future ^^)


----------



## Londoner (Jul 1, 2011)

Vilurum said:


> I did and all I got was Guatemala blue.
> 
> So is it Zebra Tarantula sp Guatemala or Guatemala blue I would like to know for research and to tell the pet shop ( I will also tell them to get the latin names of everything in future ^^)


Well for research, you'll get much more accurate info if you use _Aphonopelma sp. Guatemala_. Common names can be a nightmare because the same name can apply to different species from different genera. The scientific name will ensure there's no confusion.

Good luck with the petshop, but I doubt they'll take any notice. Most stores only use common names, probably because it grabs the attention of people browsing a lot more than scientific names.

Anyway, good luck.


----------



## Vilurum (Jul 1, 2011)

Ok thank you, I will try to get pics up ASAP to show you guys


----------



## Amoeba (Jul 1, 2011)

It's gotta be like the Aphonopelma seemani so here yah go http://www.petbugs.com/caresheets/A-seemani.html


----------



## Stan Schultz (Jul 1, 2011)

Vilurum said:


> I thought there would always be something infront of the striped knee, or is it just striped knee tarantula?
> 
> I can give a description if it helps very large swollen abdomen, a tan/light brown colour all over, made quite abit of webbing over its hide only.
> 
> Can anyone confirm?


What is often called a "stripe knee" is really _Aphonopelma seemanni_, the Costa Rican zebra. When it's resting in its cage it usually looks like this:



However, the intensity of the black color apparently varies depending on the original locality of collection. We've seen individuals that were jet black with snow white epaulettes as well as various shades of gray to a ghostly pale gray, even tannish/brown. The color of the epaulettes also varies from snow white to a cream or tan color. Regardless of the actual colors, just about any tarantula with this color *pattern* and the ginger to tan belly and spinnerets as shown in this photo:



... is almost certainly _Aphonopelma seemanni_, the Costa Rican zebra.

_Seemannis_ are almost as easy to care for as any other _Aphonopelma_ species. Their one little idiosyncrasy is that some time before they're due to molt (often several months in advance) their abdomen begins to appear shriveled and wrinkled. This is seldom a fatal condition and is treated by merely supplying a larger water dish and covering the cage with plastic food wrap to prevent all ventilation. (Don't worry. The tarantula won't suffocate. Their oxygen requirements are far too low for that.)

After molting they fill out again and their colors are as vibrant as ever.

These tarantulas tend to be a bit jumpy, although they seldom, if ever bite. While some of us handle them freely, if handling is your goal you might better choose a different kind. Gorgeous animals!

Having said that, your comment, "tan/light brown colour all over," has me very worried that your friendly, neighborhood pet shop has struck again! And what they sold you may indeed be a very different species indeed.

We definitely need a bunch of good photos from a variety of different angles!


----------



## Vilurum (Jul 1, 2011)

I am adamant that it isn't the Costan Rican Zebra, it was tanned on the top not the bottom (well I didn't see the bottom) I am sure its the Zebra tarantula sp guatemala based on the pics but again I will try to get some pics up soon.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Jul 1, 2011)

Vilurum said:
			
		

> very large swollen abdomen, a tan/light brown colour all over





Vilurum said:


> See thats the thing I had a real good look at it and don't think it had any stripes lol, it was a tan/light brown all over with a dark/grayish carapace and *MAYBE* I am not sure had very faint little black stripes on the legs.


Does anyone realize how many spiders can be described this way? Especially by a new hobbyist.


----------



## Vilurum (Jul 1, 2011)

Why does it matter how new someone is? I gave a good enough description to get the answer :/

Even if it turns out to be something totally different it would still add to the collection


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Jul 1, 2011)

Vilurum said:


> Why does it matter how new someone is? I gave a good enough description to get the answer :/
> 
> Even if it turns out to be something totally different it would still add to the collection


Typically, newer hobbyists have a harder time distinguishing between spiders that look similar. That description was pretty vague, and describes many spiders, no offense. It's an easy mistake. I've confused spiders many times before. 

And +1 to your last sentence. That's always a positive.


----------



## Vilurum (Jul 1, 2011)

Well I can only say what I saw  and based on the pics I am 99% sure that was it.

I will take some pics wednesday when I get this bad boy and you "pros" xd can confirm.


----------



## theconmacieist (Jul 1, 2011)

Vilurum said:


> Well I can only say what I saw  and based on the pics I am 99% sure that was it.
> 
> I will take some pics wednesday when I get this bad boy and you "pros" xd can confirm.


Good luck to you and your Aphonopelma sp. Guatemala!


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Jul 1, 2011)

For the curious, I ran it thru an on-line currency converter and it spat out the following:

39 euros= 56.63 USD

G. rosea 25 euro=36.30 USD
A. avic 22 euro=31.95 USD
Macleays spectre stick insects 6 euro each=8.71 USD
Beardie baby 35 euro=50.83

I dunno about the rest, but that's nuts for a G. rosea over here. My female was $12.00 8 years ago. 8.26 Euros.


----------



## Vilurum (Jul 1, 2011)

Did I mention I got her for 25 on the grounds she had 7 legs? It would of been 29 euro for an 8 legged one xd.


----------



## FrostyCakee (Jul 2, 2011)

Ive been to two petshops that have had tarantulas labeled as "stripe knees"
and both of the T's were A. genics. Might be a trend for all petshops 
Just throwing the option out there.

---------- Post added at 06:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:06 AM ----------

Ive been to two petshops that have had tarantulas labeled as "stripe knees"
and both of the T's were A. genics. Might be a trend for all petshops 
Just throwing the option out there.


----------



## Amoeba (Jul 2, 2011)

FrostyCakee said:


> Ive been to two petshops that have had tarantulas labeled as "stripe knees"
> and both of the T's were A. genics. Might be a trend for all petshops
> Just throwing the option out there.
> 
> ...


Where in Florida?


----------



## Vilurum (Jul 6, 2011)

Ok guys so I got my "Stripe Knee" today and lol I gave alot of wrong info :S

Ok so I have it right next to me and I can gie you the best description I can (Laptop is broke can't upload pics for about a week on PS3 web browser)

Ok the tips of its feet are black and the line on each section of the leg is white.
The abomen is very large and its caracpace is a dark grey/black clouor.

Its spinnerets are BLACK and overall the T is a orangy/tanishy/brownishy colour.

I am starting to think this could be A. seemani rather than sp guatemala does A. seemani go through a colour change to get to its black colour?

Anyways just curious and I will have pics soon but not soon enough.

Oh its black underneath and if you want any more info ask me and I will try my best, thanks.


----------



## captmarga (Jul 6, 2011)

Seemani have orange spinnerettes at all stages.  My seemanis also have orange underbellies.  So no...

Marga


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Jul 6, 2011)

Does it look like this?
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...750!HAPLOPELMA_ALBOSTRIATUM_HEMBRA_ADULTA.jpg

or maybe this?
http://giantspiders.com/campestratus.jpg
Does it have urticating hairs?

Both A. seemanni AND A. sp. guatemala have orange spinnerettes. And like I said earlier in this thread, no ID is gonna be correct until you get a pic. So those who were saying it was definitely Aphonopelma seemanni without even seeing a pic, try again. :wall:


----------



## Vilurum (Jul 6, 2011)

The spinnerets are 100% black and not orange.

It defo looks more like the second pic but it doesn't have the VERTICAL white lines.

And again my laptop battery broke so I can't upload for pics for about a week, I am using the PS3 browser atm.

---------- Post added at 06:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:34 PM ----------

Actually now that I stare at it for afew min I I have a chair infront of all my Ts I like to sit there for hours on end at times and watch them not move is that weird? XD)

The pedipalps have the white lines and the top (section closest the body, don;t know the correct term) has them very faintly and I think I can spot them on the other sections but if they are there they are very faint (can't turn the light on to check as I have a beardie in the same room and its his bed time XD)

Would I be right to say that the Lines would become clearer as it gets older thusly this being an indication that it still has some growing to do?


----------



## theconmacieist (Jul 7, 2011)

Given the more thorough description I retract my ID . A lot of species do look strikingly similar but with a 99% confirmation I thought I nailed it sorry.


----------



## Amoeba (Jul 7, 2011)

Okay okay I'll give you a 100% ID..................It's a spider.


----------



## Vilurum (Jul 7, 2011)

^ No it isn't its a Tarantula, they are different from spiders 

Btw guys I borrowed my mums laptop I can post pics!!!!

But I don't know how lol.... I know I have to upload it to something before here but what and how? (i'm really bad with this stuff so in depth steps are needed lol)


----------



## theconmacieist (Jul 7, 2011)

*Let us end this!*

Use photobucket to upload then just paste the image so we can ID that sucka!


----------



## Vilurum (Jul 7, 2011)

i dont know how lol.....

could you tell me what i need to click and type exactly?

Right now I have got as far as the camera plugged into the laptop lol


----------



## theconmacieist (Jul 7, 2011)

Vilurum said:


> i dont know how lol.....
> 
> could you tell me what i need to click and type exactly?
> 
> Right now I have got as far as the camera plugged into the laptop lol


Go to http://photobucket.com/ and register. 
Then press UPLOAD NOW and you can pull them off of your computer wherever you saved them.


----------



## Hobo (Jul 7, 2011)

Vilurum said:


> i dont know how lol.....
> 
> could you tell me what i need to click and type exactly?
> 
> Right now I have got as far as the camera plugged into the laptop lol


Make an account at photobucket.com.
Upload your picture there.
Copy the direct url of the photo.
Post it here in between image tags.


----------



## Vilurum (Jul 7, 2011)

i don't know how to save pics to com lol, yes i am that bad with this sort of stuff :S


----------



## theconmacieist (Jul 7, 2011)

If you use a memory card all you have to do is put it in the multi-card reader in the front of the computer and it should open up a window to let you save them.


----------



## Vilurum (Jul 7, 2011)

ok im using imageshack and have got quite far.

i have been able to save pics to desktop and browse for them but when i go to open after finding the pic it says to large to upload what do i do now lol


----------



## theconmacieist (Jul 7, 2011)

You could use a program like Paint.net or just regular paint and re-size the image. If you use the standard paint there should be a little icon in the top left that says re-size. That is with a more recent version of paint though.


----------



## Vilurum (Jul 7, 2011)

mate i wouldnt have the slighest clue how to lol.

honestly a 3 year old is more adept at computers than me


----------



## theconmacieist (Jul 7, 2011)

Go to where you saved your picture then right-click on your picture and go down to where it says "open with" once you do that it should display paint as an option.


----------



## Amoeba (Jul 7, 2011)

Vilurum said:


> ^ No it isn't its a Tarantula, they are different from spiders


Dunno if this was jokey or not but http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theraphosidae science talk you are wrong T talk you are right Ts > Other spiders 

Back on topic can't wait to see the pics I'm very curious


----------



## Vilurum (Jul 7, 2011)

ok guys i think i am getting somwehere with getting the pic up lol

also that post kinda confused me i thought Ts and spiders differed depemding on there "mouth parts"

---------- Post added at 10:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 AM ----------








---------- Post added at 10:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 AM ----------

yes go me i am deadly i uploaded it lol

is it absolutely huge for you guys aswell? if it is I am sorry this is the best I can do lol, I took 2 others i will try ti upload


----------



## theconmacieist (Jul 7, 2011)

Grammostola porteri is my guess.


----------



## Vilurum (Jul 7, 2011)

---------- Post added at 10:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 AM ----------

oh yes i can resize im pro, gonna redo that huge one sorry for multi post guys

---------- Post added at 10:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 AM ----------

http://img833.imageshack.us/img833/9731/dscf0332xr.jpg


----------



## Hobo (Jul 7, 2011)

Ahaha, HUGE pic.
After all that, it's a G. rosea


----------



## Amoeba (Jul 7, 2011)

Yup as soon as I saw that monster pic I said Grammostola I think tarantula inc calls them _Grammostola spatulata_ Congrats on your new T


Oh and Tarantulas do have diffrent mouth parts from "True Spiders" but they both belong to the same order.


----------



## Vilurum (Jul 7, 2011)

no it cant be?

did u look at the second pic you have to click on the link to see?

it some stripes aswell :S

---------- Post added at 10:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 AM ----------

Ok so it isn't a G Rosea?


----------



## theconmacieist (Jul 7, 2011)

Vilurum said:


> no it cant be?
> 
> did u look at the second pic you have to click on the link to see?
> 
> ...


I think the ones without a pinkish carapace are called Grammostola porteri. Or it is just a dark color form rosea.


----------



## Vilurum (Jul 7, 2011)

I thought there was only a RCF on the rosie? people are still saying different things does anyone know 110% what it is?

I have this T in a humid enclosure thinking it was something along the lines of A. seemani or sp guatemala, I need to know if I have to change it asap.


----------



## Amoeba (Jul 7, 2011)

That is the question.....rosea or not to rosea that is the taxonomical question....

I'd say it's a Brown rosea so http://www.arachnopets.com/tarantulas/tcaresheets/groseac.htm 

let it dry out a bit.


----------



## theconmacieist (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah I doubt she will leave the top of the pot until the sub is bone dry.


----------



## Vilurum (Jul 7, 2011)

I am dissapointed tbh

I was told I would be able to get a 100% ID on it and I spent hours trying to get Photos uploaded :S


----------



## Hobo (Jul 7, 2011)

Give this post a read.

What you have there, is a G. rosea, unless something is published that says otherwise.

Edit:

There ain't nothing wrong with a G. rosea!


----------



## Amoeba (Jul 7, 2011)

Disappointed in owning a new T!


----------



## Vilurum (Jul 7, 2011)

It just looks a completely diff shape to my G. rosea though :S

Are we all right to think that is without a doubt something from the grammostola speices?

Do all G species like it bone dry? And is it ok to let it dry out naturally or should I take the T out and dry the stuff out?


----------



## Hobo (Jul 7, 2011)

Vilurum said:


> It just looks a completely diff shape to my G. rosea though :S


_Completely_ different?
Hmm... maybe _that one_ isn't a rosea!
Any chance on posting a pic?


----------



## Vilurum (Jul 7, 2011)

FLAmoeba said:


> Disappointed in owning a new T!


Oh no I am estatic I sat watching to for 3 hours not moving last nite in the dark rofl.

Its just I want to know what it is so I can provide the correct conditions for it.....This is honestly why I went through so much trouble to get pics up, it wouldn't bother THAT much if i wasn't sure what it was aslong as I could provie it the conditions it needs.


----------



## theconmacieist (Jul 7, 2011)

Vilurum said:


> It just looks a completely diff shape to my G. rosea though :S
> 
> Are we all right to think that is without a doubt something from the grammostola speices?
> 
> Do all G species like it bone dry? And is it ok to let it dry out naturally or should I take the T out and dry the stuff out?


I would change it out to dry substrate.


----------



## Vilurum (Jul 7, 2011)

Ok I will in the meantime is there anything I can do to find out EXACTLY what T this is? Would RobC know If I went and tracked him down and bothered him? Also if I wanted you guys to sex this beast would you need a pic from the underneath?


----------



## theconmacieist (Jul 7, 2011)

Everybody is pointing to dark color form G. rosea.


----------



## Hobo (Jul 7, 2011)

Vilurum said:


> Would RobC know If I went and tracked him down and bothered him?


*LOL*
That's a Grammostola rosea. Without a doubt.



Vilurum said:


> Also if I wanted you guys to sex this beast would you need a pic from the underneath?


Yeah, or a shot of a specific area of the molt.
Both pics must be clear and in focus.


----------



## Amoeba (Jul 7, 2011)

Yes to sex it we would need a ventral shot.


----------



## Vilurum (Jul 7, 2011)

Ok sinse it has been moved around alot that can wait for another day.

This is my rosie for the guy wanting me to be sure (im not THAT bad lol)

http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/88/dscf0330xk.jpg



Ok so this is 100% a G. rosea dark colour form?
Also can anyone make a guess at the age of this T (not the one in the pic)


----------



## theconmacieist (Jul 7, 2011)

Yep, both are G. rosea. Is the substrate on your other rosie dry? Seems to be trying to get off it(unless you scooted her to get the shot).


----------



## Amoeba (Jul 7, 2011)

I might post the idea that the difference in abdomin shape is due to gender?

Check out some of Tarantula canadas pics http://www.tarantulacanada.ca/English/English.htm


----------



## Hobo (Jul 7, 2011)

Yes, both are rosea.
A question about that second one... does it have enlarged pedipalps compared to the other? And "hooks" under it's first pair of legs? From above it looks a lot like a mature male, and that would explain the "different shape"


----------



## theconmacieist (Jul 7, 2011)

I would just give that last one a big meal and they should match up better.


----------



## Vilurum (Jul 7, 2011)

Ha where everyone go? :S

---------- Post added at 11:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 AM ----------

Thecon my Rosie is kept bone dry she just likes to climb, she did it on vermiculite she did it on eco earth she just likes it lol.

Hobo I looked at the pedipalps and they just seemed alittle longer not fatter and yes there is 1 hook under the first set of legs.

Also would both be called G. rosea in Latin names or would the Dark colour form (I never heard of that before ) have something added onto it?


----------



## theconmacieist (Jul 7, 2011)

Both just G. rosea. If there are hooks then it is a MM (explains the climbing). You should be excited because now if the new one is a female you can do your first breeding!


----------



## Amoeba (Jul 7, 2011)

Yup your she is a he. Congrats now make some pretty rosie babies


----------



## Vilurum (Jul 7, 2011)

Ok I am really confuesed now when I was asked to check the pedipalps and legs you ment the DCF G. rosea yeah?

Can we use DCF and NCF (Normal) from now on in this thread when talking about them (I am sure I can't be the only one who is very confused lol)


----------



## theconmacieist (Jul 7, 2011)

Vilurum said:


> Ok I am really confuesed now when I was asked to check the pedipalps and legs you ment the DCF G. rosea yeah?
> 
> Can we use DCF and NCF (Normal) from now on in this thread when talking about them (I am sure I can't be the only one who is very confused lol)


No Hobo mean't the NCF


----------



## Vilurum (Jul 7, 2011)

Ok so I had a real good look and tbh I am not sure it was to hard to see but I could find them on ever other sets of legs except the front so I am going to say she? doesn't have them

Also she eats all the time once a week and her abdomen is like that.

---------- Post added at 12:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 PM ----------

Wait does that mean my NCF is a female and that my DCF is a male (Due to the hooks on the legs?) But the DCF is like a tank compared to my NCF I thought the females were bigger, unless the DCF is much older than the NCF?


----------



## Hobo (Jul 7, 2011)

Vilurum said:


> Ok I am really confuesed now when I was asked to check the pedipalps and legs you ment the DCF G. rosea yeah?
> 
> Can we use DCF and NCF (Normal) from now on in this thread when talking about them (I am sure I can't be the only one who is very confused lol)


Ok.

I asked you to check those to determine wether or not it was a mature male or not, which would explain why your two roseas look very different from each other. Here's a post showing both palps and hooks. If your rosea has these then it is a mature male, and with limited time to live.

They are both roseas. As far as I know, there are three colormorphs for G. rosea:
The "Red/Copper Color Phase/Form"
The "Pink Color Phase/Form"
And "The Grey Color Phase/Form"

Note that these forms may have *other names* as well!

Your new one appears to be The Grey color form.
Your old one appears to be a Pink color form.

Determining age is a waste of time, there is no way to klnow for sure.
Generally mature males will be leggier, while females will be stockier and built "like a tank". Also note that before the maturing molt for males, they will look nearly identical, so until we can get a decent molt/ventral shot, we cannot sex your new rosie. It could be either a female or immature male.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Jul 7, 2011)

I told you guys  Descriptions are not an accurate way of ID'ing. And at FLAmoeba, you can't sex a spider based on abdomen size. 

That is 100% G. rosea. It also looks like a mature male as Hobo also pointed out. And there is no reason for you to add DCF or whatever. That is G. rosea. Just a plain old rosie.


----------



## Vilurum (Jul 7, 2011)

Ah that makes it alot clear, thank you very much.

I still don't get what you mean about the pedipalps though.
I have taken some pics that I will upload now but they are probs bad pics.

Also if my DCF has the hooks does that mean he is male or is a ventral pic needed?


----------



## Amoeba (Jul 7, 2011)

Chris_Skeleton said:


> I told you guys  Descriptions are not an accurate way of ID'ing. And at FLAmoeba, you can't sex a spider based on abdomen size.


I'm aware how to sex a tarantula. we were talking about abdomin shape.


----------



## Hobo (Jul 7, 2011)

Vilurum said:


> Ah that makes it alot clear, thank you very much.
> 
> I still don't get what you mean about the pedipalps though.
> I have taken some pics that I will upload now but they are probs bad pics.
> ...


Upon the maturing molt the ends of the male's pedipals will change into specialized sex organs that are used to collect and later inject sperm into the female. They are bulbs, and kind of fold back behind the pedipalp, making them appear longer and thicker on the ends.

If it has hooks like the picture in the post I linked earlier, then yes, it is a mature male. I'm not sure which one you mean when you say "DCF" but I thought it was your old rosie (NOT the new one) that had the hooks?


----------



## Vilurum (Jul 7, 2011)

http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/6646/dscf0343b.jpg

http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/830/dscf0345d.jpg

http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/7712/dscf0344s.jpg

http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/8198/dscf0337i.jpg

http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/9656/dscf0340b.jpg

http://img121.imageshack.us/img121/1531/dscf0342m.jpg

These are all pics of the NCF (i'll call it PCF now)
I am sorry if these are of no help but I don't see a better way unless anyone has any ideas.

---------- Post added at 01:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:00 PM ----------

No I am sure my PCF (Pink Colour form) old rosie doesn't have the hooks I have.

The DCF(Dark/Gray colour form) Does have the hooks although they are smaller than the others hooks on the other legs.


----------



## Hobo (Jul 7, 2011)

Huh?
Alright, I think you might be confused as to what I mean by "Hooks".
Mature male rosea will only have two hooks, located under their two front legs, right after the second segment (counting from the "toes" up.)

Here, look at this video.
[YOUTUBE]L9C91PWkaEw[/YOUTUBE]
He focuses on one of the hooks at 0:06, but you can see them throughout as he waves his two front legs around.
Also note it's enlarged pedipalps.

Your old tarantula to me, appears to be a mature male, as I can kind of make out the enlarged palps in those blurry photos you took. Not too sure though. The easiest way would just be to eyeball it now that you know what I mean!

The new one is definitely* NOT *a mature male, and will not have hooks. One of it's pedipalps is visible in your ealier photos, and it does not have the telltale bulbs on the ends. It is either a female or immature male.

Oh, by the way, when you take photos, are you using a point and shoot? Even the most basic ones have a "macro" fundtion, usually denoted with a flower icon. If it does have it, use it! It's really helpful for taking close up shots so you can see detail, and will help with the blurriness.


----------



## Vilurum (Jul 7, 2011)

Ok while I did misunderstand what was ment my hooks (I thought it was the black barbs on tips of the feet don't laugh lol) but the pics were of the pedipalps and my attmep at a ventral shot for sexing.

Ok I will watch the vid now and be back in abou 10 or so min I want to give it a really good watch.

Also looking at the 2 of them now on the DCF the pedipalps are the same size all the way down but on the PCF it looks like at the tips they look abit fatter and rounded, hope this helps.

---------- Post added at 01:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:43 PM ----------

Ok so you guys are sure my G. rosea DCF is a female?

Ok so from watching the vid my PCF has the hooks and and the pedipalps are slightly more rounded and fatter ta the ends.

Does this mean its a male?


----------



## theconmacieist (Jul 7, 2011)

Vilurum said:


> Ok while I did misunderstand what was ment my hooks (I thought it was the black barbs on tips of the feet don't laugh lol) but the pics were of the pedipalps and my attmep at a ventral shot for sexing.
> 
> Ok I will watch the vid now and be back in abou 10 or so min I want to give it a really good watch.
> 
> ...


If it has hooks it is a male.


----------



## Hobo (Jul 7, 2011)

Vilurum said:


> Ok so you guys are sure my G. rosea DCF is a female?
> 
> Ok so from watching the vid my PCF has the hooks and and the pedipalps are slightly more rounded and fatter ta the ends.
> 
> Does this mean its a male?


Final verdict:

You have two G. rosea

The new one is a "grey color form" and is definitely *NOT* a mature male. It is either an *immature male or a female*. Pending a clear photo of the underside or of a specific area of the molt, there is no way to be sure.

The old one is a Pink Color form, and *is* a mature male, since it posseses both hooks and bulbs. you should see about finding him a girl, as mature males have limited time.

Good luck with 'em!


----------



## Vilurum (Jul 7, 2011)

Ok thank you very much for all of your help.

Ok I will be able to spam as many pics under the sun tomoz but it is too dark now and my camera battery has died, so I will post pics tmoz and would really like if you could have a look at it.

Also you know mange on dogs? The DCF looks like it has a patch of that on its back, I will post a pic of this tmoz and would love if you could have a look.

thanks.


----------



## theconmacieist (Jul 7, 2011)

Vilurum said:


> Ok thank you very much for all of your help.
> 
> Ok I will be able to spam as many pics under the sun tomoz but it is too dark now and my camera battery has died, so I will post pics tmoz and would really like if you could have a look at it.
> 
> ...


The small balding patch on the new one you got is from hair kicking.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Jul 7, 2011)

FLAmoeba said:


> I'm aware how to sex a tarantula. we were talking about abdomin shape.





FLAmoeba said:


> I might post the idea that the difference in abdomin shape is due to gender?


If there were a difference in abdomen shape regarding gender, would you not then be able to sex it that way?


----------



## Silberrücken (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm very surprised, even tho this is an "ID" thread, that no one has mentioned this:

To the OP (Vilurum): in post Nr. 91, referring to your pics. 

Please give that rosie more substrate. A search using the "Search" function will provide you with info with how much roseas should have.

S.


----------



## Amoeba (Jul 7, 2011)

Chris_Skeleton said:


> If there were a difference in abdomen shape regarding gender, would you not then be able to sex it that way?


To my understanding boys had smaller abdomins and girls had bigger this is why the boys are leggier. by all means correct me if I am wrong.

EDIT: If this holds any truth it is not anywhere as accurate as sexing with the spermathecae


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Jul 7, 2011)

FLAmoeba said:


> To my understanding boys had smaller abdomins and girls had bigger this is why the boys are leggier. by all means correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> EDIT: If this holds any truth it is not anywhere as accurate as sexing with the spermathecae


Only mature males have those characteristics and by that point you can sex them 100%.


----------



## Amoeba (Jul 7, 2011)

His is a mature male. and 'm done derailing this thread.


----------



## Vilurum (Jul 7, 2011)

He is on 2 inches of eco earth, thats fine.

I usually give mine more but I ran out of sub, he will be fine until the tank maintenance.


----------



## Vilurum (Jul 9, 2011)

Sorry about the delay for this pics guys its just looking really chilled sitting on the flower pot so I am going to wait till shes settled in for a pic ^^


----------

